# The Lust Penis



## Bambi (Feb 10, 2013)

Everyone talks about the human centipede like it's totally disgusting, while simultaneously, topical. I can't believe it -- the human centipede is just amateur compared to what I am about to show you now. Or, shit look at the film Antichrist. It's about a baby that accidentally out of a window to classical music while a fox eats his butt and a man pummels Jesus Bird into the dirt to shut it up so his wife can't make ketchup squirt out of his cock. Seriously, go look it up. However genius is seldom understood. Seldom seen. Enter ... THE LUST PENIS! *(NSFW!)*

Mans a fucking god in my eyes. I mean, fucking Starfox turning into a Dragon T-Rex, than into a giant green chicken dick only to ejaculate a pool of sperm so albino MSPaint Dinosaurs can swim in it as a tribal rite of passage? _That's Lars von Trier shit right there._

Anyway, so the threads about The Lust Penis seeing as nothing interesting is happening now at this moment in my life, so ... what do you guys think? Ever seen the lust penis? I have.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 10, 2013)

Nope. Just... Nope.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 10, 2013)

What in the hell did I just read.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2013)

This is undoubtedly the funniest thing I have EVER read!


----------



## badlands (Feb 10, 2013)

what in the name of all that's fucking holy was that?


----------



## Saiko (Feb 10, 2013)

Um... well then....


----------



## Demensa (Feb 10, 2013)

I cannot comprehend...


----------



## Ssssstarbok (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll have to use the words of eternal wisdom of Paris Hilton.

*"That's hot."*


----------



## Fernin (Feb 10, 2013)

I remember when this comic first sprang up, a great many lulz were had. Glad to see it's still entertaining even into today. XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Or, shit look at the film Antichrist. It's about a baby that accidentally out of a window to classical music while a fox eats his butt and a man pummels Jesus Bird into the dirt to shut it up so his wife can't make ketchup squirt out of his cock.


Christianity's got no love for foxes.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for an entertaining start to the day.

I guess I should lock this for not really being PG-13 though.


----------

